
Ask HN: Would I provide spreadsheet services? - leonagano
Last week, I had to create a tiny piece of code that scrapped some pages and saved in Excel files for my partner. She works with PR and I was thinking if I could provide spreadsheet services.<p>It took me 1 hour and if she had done by hand, it would have taken 6 hours.<p>I&#x27;m sure that a big number of companies use Excel and Google Sheets.
======
tmaly
you would be surprised at how many people use Excel so things. The big
challenge is finding those people as many of them may not have an online
presence.

~~~
leonagano
Exactly. This is the biggest challenge. Focus in one “unsexy” niche because
I’d be less competition

